

Google+ searchers are younger, richer than Facebook searchers - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/google-searchers-are-younger-richer-than-facebook-searchers/3122

======
rick888
Since Facebook is already mainstream, this isn't a surprise.

